# Animal Crossing U



## Stockley_ (Dec 14, 2013)

So, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that Nintendo will most likely make an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U. The only question is what new things will they add to the game? What features from previous games will they keep? For me, I think it would be cool if they made the game have a new camera system similar to Zelda: Windwaker where you can move the camera any direction you want. This means you could see your town in a new way unlike the previous installments. What would you guys like to see in the new game?


----------



## beth19 (Dec 15, 2013)

most people are complaining about where villagers live so maybe something like as well as choosing who moves in how about have the  the ur the mayor feature but u decide who lives where also a separate shop  to customize fernature and more museum exhibits. bigger garden shop will be cool


----------



## Boccages (Dec 17, 2013)

Marcus_A_Stockley said:


> For me, I think it would be cool if they made the game have a new camera system similar to Zelda: Windwaker where you can move the camera any direction you want. This means you could see your town in a new way unlike the previous installments. What would you guys like to see in the new game?



1. Dude ! Did you just copy me or get out of my head. There was a thread I made a few months ago (when Wind Waker HD came out) and I was suggesting a *free roaming camera* like you did. When I was walking around Outset Island I just could see this as a Animal Crossing U village.* I just want to get rid of the isometric view and the rolling effect*. I want to be able to take pictures like Link does in Wind Waker HD. That would be gorgeous. 

2. Also, since a lot of *people dislike how animals can plop down their houses* anywhere they like in New Leaf, I was thinking that they could now be Public Work Projects where you can lay down a building site (similar to the camp site) for newcomers. It would cost you bells but it could also be limited by the amount of PWP. So you could have more villagers, but less town constructions (fountains, benches, etc.) if you desire so.

3. I want *path laying to be PWP* so it blends with the texture, so it works with the rest. Right now, even if you chose the best pattern, it still looks a bit out of place, it is very square-ish and doesn't allow transparencies. Not only this, stuff cannot be put on it (or even fall on it) and I keep on accidentally erasing it. It is quite an annoyance.

4. Bring back *OLIVE* from the Gamecube game.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd say maybe more mayoral duties? I don't know exactly what those would be, but I know it's probable.


----------



## DJjeff20 (Dec 17, 2013)

From what I heard from multiple sources, an Animal Crossing U is in development ATM, others tell me it's only in the discussion stage on what console they want it on. Either way I can't wait for it! I would love:

- More villagers(15 or more like in the first game for the gamecube)
- More new species
- Bigger town size
- New camera angles like you said, view your town in a whole new perspective.
- Get to choose where the next villagers move in.
- Of course HD graphics, previewed by Animal Crossing Plaza for the Wii U, which cleverly could be a preview for Animal Crossing U, and confirms it's truly in development for The Wii U.
- Less grass erosion(I know it's trying to be real, but it looks horrible)
- Back to being Mayor, but with more duties.(Dealing more directly with rude villagers, more PWP's, Maybe manipulating the land and redesigning the landscape)
- Even more items and clothing options and more customizability, possibly even being able to draw clothing and path designs yourself with the GamePad, or a custom peripheral bundled with the game.
- Even more shops(Bakery, Restaurant, game shop to get emulators for classic NES titles like in the first game, karaoke lounge for K.K. Slider everyday, GracieGrace back to having her own shop like in City Folk).
- Birthday parties celebrated in the event plaza for you and for each character.
- Conversations with your villagers are more interesting and less repetitive(gotta admit, hearing the same things, Like beginner things such as how to change your tools, take photos, how to bundle fruit, also how rumors are bad, my outfit is cute, asking opinions on outfits, and when holidays are approaching is annoying after a while).
- Grow a vegetable garden now and more fruit will be available.
- More flower types.
- More bug and fish types

This is just some of the idea's I have for the new AC game, some of it is probably a little on the nose, but yeah. I'm excited to see what they come up with for the next game!


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 17, 2013)

I just want the villagers to be meaner like in Population Growing and guns so I can shoot people.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 17, 2013)

DJjeff20 said:


> From what I heard from multiple sources, an Animal Crossing U is in development ATM, others tell me it's only in the discussion stage on what console they want it on. Either way I can't wait for it! I would love:
> 
> - More villagers(15 or more like in the first game for the gamecube)
> - More new species
> ...


Mostly what you said. What I want is to bring back villagers from GC and e+, your character to do emotions automatically during conversations (That would be so cute) also your character to do emotions more frequently when your character responds. I don't like on how you character does yes and no all the time, when your character does other emotes it just's rarely happens. I also want your character to change eyes while your character is active because I both love the #1 and #8 face, but that'll never happen. I also want Jack to hold a Halloween party at his haunted house, I can imagine what it looks like. It appears at the town tree (If the town tree returns in Animal Crossing U) When you enter your character does the fear emotion, walk further and Jack will appear. Your character will get crazy scared, but Jack tells your character its ok and go further to the door that leads to the party. Inside looks like a mansion, black and orange colored with many villagers that you don't have and special characters, you'll get to meet a few of your villagers and your human characters (Not possible) in the party. It has  awesome Halloween music playing and DJ K.K. will be in the party too. You can also dance to the music! Also there should be more dance options.


----------



## Rosalina (Dec 17, 2013)

Honestly I'd just like for the next one to be a bit more polished. Animal Crossing is an incredibly in depth game, but it seems they focused too much on some things and payed no attention to other smaller things. Some items they SHOULD let you stack, you should be able to stack items while going through your storage space, you should have more customization with PWP's and where they should go. Little things like those can make the experience better.

Oh, I also want to be able to lay down plaza ground for pathways.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> 2. Also, since a lot of *people dislike how animals can plop down their houses* anywhere they like in New Leaf, I was thinking that they could now be Public Work Projects where you can lay down a building site (similar to the camp site) for newcomers. It would cost you bells but it could also be limited by the amount of PWP. So you could have more villagers, but less town constructions (fountains, benches, etc.) if you desire so.



FINALLY.

Someone comes up with literally the best way to solve the "want more neighbors" and "move anywhere" problems. Seriously, this is the best way to solve it.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2013)

Kick villagers out (this costs a hefty bell though)
Plots you can place yourself (again, costs a bit)
Choose villagers (can't be any though, like a selection of 5 or something)
REMOVE ROCKS (no one likes rocks)
More PWP
Instead of the 16 villager cycle, make it 10?
More villagers
Rotating camera EVERYWHERE
An option that allows you to place a design wherever you walk (Not having to spend hours making pathways)
More flowers
More fruits
More shops
Get to build more than one house per person (but this will come off your total playing character allowance- example: 1 player can have 4 houses but no one else can play OR 2 players can have 2 houses but no one else can play OR 1 player has 2 houses and 2 have 1 but no one else can play... ETC)


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 23, 2013)

*-When you make your first character and start your town*, you'd have the option of choosing a climate for your town (as in if it's an island, hilly, mountain range, jungly, etc) and for whatever geographic location you chose, there would be different items to collect on holidays, you'd get certain types of fish/bugs and different weather more often while others less or not at all, and your town would look completely different. This would make Wifi play more a ton more important and engaging than separation by region. It'd make some items even more difficult to find.

I don't know about you people, but I'm sick and tired of seeing giant cliffs and a midget-sized beach on the sides of my town.


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Dec 27, 2013)

How I see that the Animal Crossing game for the Wii U will turn out, would be in a very similar concept to Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Yes, that's right. But there would be more features. So here's how I speculate it:


 The player arrives in the town and become the mayor.
 The player has to pay off a loan to upgrade from a tent to a house.
 The player can travel to the city, but this time it doesn't have places such as GracieGrace anymore, it's a place where all kinds of restaurants and shops would appear that would sell their exclusive items. But they would appear in the same kind of fashion as villagers moving into your town or even leaving.
 The graphics in the game are in high-definition. The fruit as well as the items on the ground are in full 3D and have much better lighting and shading
 Completely different kind of music in the city than what you heard in Animal Crossing: Let's go to the City/City Folk
 The player can travel to Tortimer Island, as they could in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
 The hourly music is exactly the same as what is heard in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
 The music in the museum, Able Sisters, Timmy and Tommy's store, Nook's Homes, Dream Suite, Shampoodle, Kicks, Gardening Store, Club LOL, Police Station, Redd's Tent, Katrina's Tent will all remain the same as it was in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
 The flower breeding patterns and the hybrid colours will remain the same as they did in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Which means no new hybrid colours.
 Two new types of flowers, Daffodils and Sunflowers can be obtained from one of the stores that may appear or disappear in the city. Daffodils come as white when bought in a "white daffodil bag", but there is only one hybrid that comes out through hybridization, which is yellow and is done through breeding two white daffodils. There is only one type of sunflower, and there is no hybrids from it and sunflowers cannot wilt or disappear, just like gold roses.
 The thunderstorm weather effect can be seen to show bolts of lightning in the clouds, just like it was in Animal Crossing: Wild World
 The clouds in this new game have a more realistic appearance, very much like they did in Animal Crossing: Let's go to the City/City Folk.
 More new Town Works Projects.
 There can be two or three cliffs when moving into town, if there's two... there would be one separating the beach and one in the middle of town, if there's three... there would be two in the middle of town and one separating the beach.
 There is a Train Station as there was in Animal Crossing: New Leaf, but this time... the player has the option of either visiting another town or going to the city when asking Porter. The player can can also request to go to your friend's city as well by asking Porter at the Train Station. Also there is two gates at the Train station, one for going to the city and one going to someone else's town or opening for friends to visit.
 Once again, villagers lose their items from time to time as they did in Animal Crossing: New Leaf and the player has to do the exact same thing as they did in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
 The player can only open their gates at the Train Station for online multiplayer, as there is no local multiplayer on the Wii U for this Animal Crossing game, just as it was in Animal Crossing: Let's go to the City/City Folk. Once again, players need to take a picture at the Photo Booth on the main street in order to be able travel to other towns.
 When traveling to the city, the player speaks to Rover on the train. Which also happens when the player is traveling to the city with their friends.
 The Main Street returns from Animal Crossing: New Leaf, it serves the exact same purpose as it did in Animal Crossing: New Leaf and appears north of the town.
 The Happy Home Showcase returns, but instead of using StreetPass for exchanging town models, it is recorded from the friends that are added and sent through SpotPass instead. Because the Wii U does not have StreetPass at all.
 The Museum exhibits are differently designed, but the museum still only accepts insects, fish, artwork and fossils.
 There is a new special character in which is a maverick, he studies stars and constellations and owns an observatory and can be built as a Town Works Project, which enables the player to create constellations in the sky as they did in Animal Crossing: Wild World and Animal Crossing: Let's go to the City/City Folk. Constellations can also be shared over through SpotPass and has the option to retrieve random constellations from Miiverse, in which can randomly appear in the sky.
 New villagers, some are deers, some are villagers returning from Animal Crossing or some that only appeared in Doubutsu No Mori e+.
 A returning event, the Cherry Festival now has a new special character in which is a hummingbird, which wants the player to pick up certain flowers around in the town and give to her as she loves flowers and cherries. If the player keeps giving her the right flowers, she gives the player a special furniture that cannot be obtained anywhere else.
 Another returning event is the Sports Fair, which occurs four times in the year, March, May, September and November. The Sports Fair is hosted by a new special character which is a cheetah, he expects all participants including the player to sign up the day before the Sports Fair begins and appears on that day, then it begins at 7am with two rounds of aerobics, upon finishing the event... the player can wait until 9am-11am to begin the next event, the four rounds of the footrace. Then continues as 11am-1pm as a single round of the long jump, 1pm-3pm is 5 minutes of ball toss and finally 3pm-5pm as the single round of the tug-o-war. Each of the games is more like a mini game, using the controls on the Wii U GamePad. Points are awarded to the participants for coming 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th. The three participants with the total amount of points at the end are given a bronze medal for 3rd, silver medal for 2nd and a gold medal for 1st. The awards ceremony is exactly the same as that seen in the Bug Off or Fishing Tourney, and can be done at any time by speaking to the host from 5pm-9pm.
 There are a few new types of fish and insects, as well as deep-sea creatures.
 Isabelle still appears at the Town Plaza whenever there is some event, such as the Winter Solstice or Summer Solstice.
 Tortimer is still only found on the island tours for minigames, but there is new types of minigames.

And this is how I speculate the Animal Crossing on the Wii U to be like. We all know that there _will_ be an Animal Crossing game for the Wii U in about a year or two from now.


----------



## Boccages (May 19, 2014)

I hope they show something at E3 in a few weeks.


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

I hope they allow more control over where villagers plot their houses, and I'd also like to see some sort of feature that you could turn on or off with regards to the villagers selling the furniture in their houses and changing shirts since there seem to be a lot of people who want to keep their villagers "original" so that might be a nice add.

I'd personally really like the ability to better keep track of the size of bugs and fish instead of having to write down everything when you catch them. 

These are just minor things though... I like some of the grander ideas others have suggested.


----------



## LostNoob (May 20, 2014)

As much as I liked the AC plaza's graphics and New Leaf's graphics style, I kinda wish AC would go for a more colourful art style, maybe take a note from Wind Waker HD and do a nice cell shaded look, basically I just want the game to look like that anime movie.

Camera control is a given, it can really help with the immersion.
Fix the grass decay, seriously, if they must keep it, at least make it less destructive.
In fact, one thing I'd like to see, and I've posted this before but whatever, grass that actually looks like grass instead of a green texture, and over time, it will grow longer, so if left alone, it can get quite long and will just look cool (obviously can be cut somehow)

Also that could work for the players hair as well, so at the beginning the player gets a little more choice on the way their avatar looks, stuff like hair, skin colour, hight, weight and so on, makes it a lot easier to get into a game if my avatar looks like me.
But the players hair will grow over time as well, and once Shampoodle is unlocked, they get to style their hair rather than pick it from a list or a questionnaire.

Bigger town with more villagers (16 like the original) and players get more control when customising it, so no main street, the shops are all in the town, and the game could have a feature like Harvest Moon a new beginning's edit mode, where players can move all the buildings anywhere, they can lay down paths, and lot's of other cool things, although this being Animal Crossing, moving buildings would be an overnight thing like with PWP's

More interactive PWP's and just more to do in a play session, this is a console game, players don't want to boot up their console only to play the game in short bursts like NL, their needs to be more to do, more detailed conversations with villigers (sort of like Mass Effect convos with lot's of different dialogue options and stuff) interactive PWP's that add minigames, such as a Tennis court or an arcade with GBC games or something.

A better online focus is a given, the Wii U could bring a lot to the series, such as sharing a town with a freind online (the town being saved on a server, and is updated when a player saves, when two players play the town at once, they can play together like standard multiplayer, how cool would it be to share a town with a freind who doesn't live with you IRL?)

Nintendo NFC support, these can add so much to the game, when I was a kid, the E reader seemed like such a cool idea, buying something from a shop that adds things to the game (in AC, there were NES games and stuff) sadly the e reader was a bit rubbish and never made it to Europe, but Nintendo's NFC could do the same sort of thing but better.

They could sell models of new PWP's that aren't in the game, that once activated, will unlock the PWP, it could also be used for exclusive furniture and even villigers that can only be accessed through owning their NFC figure.
Some would say it's a bit of a rip off, but it has so much more value than standard DLC, you're not just buying a digital add on to a game, you get something that you can physically own.

Also using ones such as the Mario or Zelda figures can replace the fortune cookies and give lot's of new items.
The NFC figures could make Nintendo so much money and are just a perfect fit for Animal Crossing, it could also make finding dream villigers a lot easier, being able to go buy a little toy version of them, scan it on the gamepad's NFC sensor, and then the next day have them move in, provided there's room in the town.

It worked a charm for Activision's Skylanders series, and unlike Skylanders, which wasn't that great a game, and required an expensive add on, the Wii U has a built in NFC sensor on the game pad, and also has Nintendo's know how.

tl;dr Nintendo NFC= money for Nintendo + more lasting value to gamer than DLC


----------



## ThatACfan (May 20, 2014)

my list of things they need to add:

1) Make the island bigger and have more games and things to do on it because after a while it becomes boring and useless
2) New locations besides the island, Like a forest you can go to visit bring back the city but make it different. 
3) (doubt this will happen) (A wifi plaza would be nice,) If not then make it so you can connect with 3 random people on the island instead of one. 
4) Even larger house like have the upstairs the size of the main floor and add all the side rooms to the upstairs floor as well. 
5) More furniture
6) Larger storage space.
7) more ways to customize your house and make it larger on the outside they seem to small currently.
8) Bigger town
9) more duty's as mayor to keep yourself busy and more PWP that are intractable 
10) Trading certain flowers to lief for certain items giving more reason for effort in making hybrids 
11) More holidays and make the holidays more engaging with interactive stuff to do. 
12) Better fireworks.
13) something that pushes you to get on the game every day or every other day like a duty you have to achieve like how you have to power the light house in the original game. 

List goes on but I don't want to make this an even bigger wall of text then it already is.


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

Oh, I forgot about the larger storage space thing... That would be very nice. I also dislike having the net, wetsuit, rod, axe, shovel and the other items I'm missing take up space... It would be nice if they had their own compartment or something so that there was more room for items.


----------



## Warrior (May 20, 2014)

All I want is for the villagers dialogue to be more fun and diverse, I feel like new leaf took leaps and bounds forward in nearly every other category, but npcs are really just repetitive and boring now. Also we need bat villagers. or atleast a bat npc, And! It'd be great if neighbours acted a little more like their species type, like cats swatting bugs with their paws, or dogs just  sometimes slipping in little stupid things into conversation that are very, Dog like. basically. nintendo needs better writers.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 20, 2014)

-Mayor Customization
-Setting residential areas for villagers
-Opportunity for moving giant rocks
-have a "cottage" on the island to add more space where we can decorate a house~


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2014)

LostNoob said:


> As much as I liked the AC plaza's graphics and New Leaf's graphics style, I kinda wish AC would go for a more colourful art style, maybe take a note from Wind Waker HD and do a nice cell shaded look, basically I just want the game to look like that anime movie.
> 
> Camera control is a given, it can really help with the immersion.
> Fix the grass decay, seriously, if they must keep it, at least make it less destructive.
> ...



I commend you for that post, sir. I have read it through and through. I love it. I have been petitionning for a cel-shaded colourful free-roaming camera Animal Crossing since The Wind Waker HD arrived on the Wii U. The village could look like Windfall island and it would be way easier to find inhabitants since you could see from far away.

I have been against the use of figurines since Nintendo announced it a few days ago with Mario as an example. I do NOT want to buy useless figurines to unlock a certain character in a Mario or Zelda game. BUT, that could work very well for Animal Crossing as you said. I would LOOOOOOVE to buy a Pate or an O'Hare figurine and I'm 31 years old.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

I would be against figurines, tbh.


----------



## WonderK (May 25, 2014)

DJjeff20 said:


> From what I heard from multiple sources, an Animal Crossing U is in development ATM, others tell me it's only in the discussion stage on what console they want it on. Either way I can't wait for it! I would love:
> 
> - More villagers(15 or more like in the first game for the gamecube)
> - More new species
> ...


 
Pretty much took the words out of my mouth haha. I want actual pathing to be a feature as well. No more patterns. Actual paths you can build in game!


----------



## Boccages (Nov 6, 2014)

It seems like smaller amiibo figurines are being considered for a future version of Animal Crossing. It could even be amiibo cards. Could you imagine buying a few small Animal Crossing figurines or even Animal Crossing cards and tapping them on the Wii U gamepad ? That way, the animals on those amiibo cards (I don't see Nintendo making 350 small amiibo figurines) could show up and move in to your town. Instead of trading those villagers through a site like this, you could just outright buy the cards and select the animals living in your town. I would just shell out money to buy Pate, O'Hare, Ozzie, Friga, Roald and Canberra's amiibo cards.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 6, 2014)

NouvelleOrange said:


> 2. Also, since a lot of *people dislike how animals can plop down their houses* anywhere they like in New Leaf, I was thinking that they could now be Public Work Projects where you can lay down a building site (similar to the camp site) for newcomers. It would cost you bells but it could also be limited by the amount of PWP. So you could have more villagers, but less town constructions (fountains, benches, etc.) if you desire so.



THIEF! THIEF! THAT'S MY IDEA!
But srsly I was thinking the same thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways, here's my list of things that should be added.
* Better Dialouge.
Okay, so we've got different dialouge for each personality type. Yeah, great. Now, what if there was dialouge for each type AND species of villager? A lazy dog could sound different from a lazy monkey! Now get this; unique dialouge for each character. That would be crazy, but also amazing and absolutely wonderful.

*More species!
I personally think we need more reptiles and amphibians, seal villagers wouldn't hurt, maybe even bug and fish villagers... oh, and bats. I think we _all_ want bats.

*More pattern customization
You can make a dress and shirts. Big deal. We would really like some pants and accessories ova' here!

*Choosing Villagers' House Areas
Everyone agreed on this the moment they saw it, amirite? But basically when a villager moved in, you'd wake up and "spawn" at the train station, with the villager carrying a backpack. Tom Nook would come, and the two would follow you, and you'd choose where they placed their house, and Tom Nook would do his thing and have them live in a tent for one day instead of being in boxes the very first day. IMA GEENUS!

*Emotions
We already have these, yes, but wouldn't it be nice if your character could walk around while doing the emotion, like singing while you walk, or running away crying? It would really enhance gameplay.

*More shops, items, 'n stuff
self explanatory

*Higher player capacity!
If brawl can have 8-man brawls, why can't Animal Crossing have 8-schizophrenichildreninatownwithanthrotalkinganimals parties?

*Resturaunts
THE ROOST DOESN'T CUT IT, NINTENDO. How about a nice little (vegetarian) McNooks? Or a slaughterhouse for ugly villagers bakery? You could buy invitation cards from the owner, send them to a villager, set a date, and they'll be there! You could sit down, and eat food together while having a conversation! IT'S GEENUS!


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 7, 2014)

I might  be repeating a few ideas, sorry if I do on accident.

- Mic compatability
Seriously, we have a mic now. We have _got_ to take advantage of that. Although I wouldn't want it to be supported on the island of course, it could be totally fun with friends.

- Improved letters
Recieving mail has always been a fun, even _iconic_ part of Animal Crossing. But when the only way to send letters to your friends is when you're already in their town, it's not much of a surprise for them when they recieve your letter. I want to be able to send letters to my friends from my own town.

- 8 players. in yo town. at once.
boom, pay me.

- amiibo compatability / the card idea suggested by NouvelleOrange
It's almost like Amiibo figures were _made_ to be used for animal crossing. But it's true, I can't see them making so many, cards are more plausible. But, I do hope they make at least 10, possibly decided by a poll by them? Then we could get the super-mega popular ones out of the way, and other villagers would get a chance to be loved more since you can't just buy them.


----------



## Ziro25 (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't know what I really want for next AC... but just two things: chance to heal the grass and more space for the patterns for a single character.

I'm pretty sure we wont be the mayor on the next one, so the gaming system will be totally new, therefore it's really hard say what will be good to have... anyway I'd love to see a city similar at the one in city folk... where you can find random villagers, I really loved meet random people.

Surely we'll have more animals and stuff like that, so no problem at all... but it's everything about what will be the new plot. ACNL it's one of my fav games ever, if it was for me it could be last forever.


----------



## Tao (Nov 8, 2014)

- More duties as Mayor.

- Some sort of 'area designation' for where villagers can move in. This could either be:
a) setting custom plots for where each house can be built at the start of the game, allowing you to do things such as have all the houses in a 2x5 grid.
b) set some kind of 'housing area' where you 'color in' an area of the map and villagers plop their houses anywhere within that area. This would allow some sort of order whilst still maintaining a degree of 'randomness' for those who want it. You could easily just color in the south west corner of the map as the 'housing estate'.

- More activities (obviously)


Also
*Wishful thinking request*
Some sort of big game hunting area where you're given a spear or gun and allowed to go out and hunt animals...Which probably wouldn't work that great considering Animal Crossing animals are anthropomorphic.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 8, 2014)

DJjeff20 said:


> From what I heard from multiple sources, an Animal Crossing U is in development ATM, others tell me it's only in the discussion stage on what console they want it on. Either way I can't wait for it! I would love:
> 
> - More villagers(15 or more like in the first game for the gamecube)
> - More new species
> ...



Everything here would be absolutely perfect for the next AC game in my eyes!


----------



## Boccages (Nov 16, 2014)

I want pathways to be a PWP that way it can seamlessly blend into the ground 'cause right now the square textures really suck. I don't want a blocky pathways, I want a real one.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

amiibo for it maybe?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 17, 2014)

A lot of these ideas here are from other posts on this tread. ._.

Considering how much they seem to be pushing amiibo, they'll probably add compatibility for it. Maybe they could make it so that when you get a figurine you'll unlock a new in game item? 
Also, I'd like it if when a new villager was moving in they'd appear in the town hall and ask for help placing their house. Then you could have to option to help them, or they could place it randomly.
I'd like it if the roost was a building on main street. Maybe they could also put more restaurants on main street too? Like, you would get requests for different types of restaurants as PWPs and you could have one in your town at a time. 
The option to buy sunscreen to prevent yourself from tanning. ;-;
The ability to move your house (and then you'd have to start your home from scratch in terms of loans.)
More animal species, maybe cranes, lizards, ostriches and puffins? Plus new villagers from the existing species.
More personality types and text options from the existing personality types. c:
Obviously, we'd have HD graphics.
More PWPs and ordinances.
More shops, events, and special characters.
A greenhouse PWP/building on mainstreet? Where you could harvest fruits and vegetables that grow in the ground or fruit trees that could only grow on the island (like coconuts or bananas).
New flower options like poppies, chrysanthemums, sunflowers, daffodils and orchids.
Bigger town maps.
New museum collectables.
More furniture sets and clothing. And maybe some gloves? o3o
​


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 17, 2014)

more room for more villagers, i only skimmed through the other posts but i was thinking: more rooms in your house. just like. the same on the ground floor as the upper and lower level. rooms on the left, right, and back. of course it would be hella expensive, but it would be worth it. more storage/inventory space definitely. one of the posts i skimmed mentioned a cottage on the island. i would flippin love that, so cute. especially if we could decorate that too. also maybe a bigger island.
ALSO SCOOTERS FOR VILLAGERS TO RIDE. i will not let that go
maybe they could add more types of flowers/colors of hybrids. that could be pretty cute. along with more fruit and tree types, more bushes. just all kinds of new gardening aspects. especially; have more blue flowers 8))
and of course new kinds of animals. like i've seen the idea of bat villagers floating around lately, and that is the cutest idea i have ever heard. there was another cute idea that i wish i could remember ugh but more deer and tiger villagers yes?? bring tybalt back 2k15
what i wouldn't like though: the whole "choose your villagers and choose where they put their house." if its a life sim then it's doing its job. dealing with people(or villagers in this case) you don't like? a challenge. villagers crashing through your flowers that you had perfectly planned? a challenge. to me that seems like it would take away a big aspect of the game.


----------

